# Conical Seamaster Bracelet Clasp Replacement?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi

The clasp on my conical (F300) Seamaster pops open when I flex my wrist, as it doesn't have a safety catch or fold-over section to hold it shut (it just pops closed (and open)) and it's a bit worn with age.

Does anyone know which modern Omega bracelet clasp would fit as a replacement?

I don't want to replace the whole bracelet (and I don't think I could anyhow, as the conicals have a unique fitting), but I would like to get a more secure 'locking' Omega clasp.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I should have a vintage one here in better nick from a F300 Cone.

I'll have a look, when I get a chance later today.


----------

